# Gezielt auf Gründling



## Katteker (23. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung beim gezielten Fang von Gründlingen?

Bisher hatte ich die kleinen Gesellen immer nur als Zufallsfang beim stippen mit Made im Graben. Dieses aber auch nur recht selten.

Welche Köder würdet ihr empfehlen? Auf Made beißen sie, gehts auch noch etwas gezielter? 

Anfüttern lockt mir meist nur Rotaugen an den Platz, also besser aufs Anfüttern verzichten?

Wie sieht ein typischer "Hotspot" für Gründlinge aus? Schlammiger oder fester Grund, an Seerosen bzw. dicht am Ufer oder eher im freien Wasser, fleißendes Wasser oder eher ruhige Bereiche?

Montage hatte ich immer sehr einfach gehalten. 1g Pose und dann Grundnah angeboten

Fragen über Frage zu den kleinen Burschen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.



Gruß

Dat Katteker


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Damals, in der guten alten Zeit, war der Gründling mein allerliebster lebender Hechtköder. 

Mehr oder weniger gezielt gefangen hab ich die mit kleinen Mistwürmern im nahen Flüsschen, meist in der Mitte kleiner Gumpen. Also dort, wo es leicht schlammig ist. Und natürlich grundnah.


----------



## NickAdams (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Große, rote Mückenlarven aus dem Zoofachhandel sind ebenfalls sehr fängig. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Katteker (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Große, rote Mückenlarven aus dem Zoofachhandel sind ebenfalls sehr fängig.
> 
> So long,
> 
> Nick



Muss ich nur zur Verläuferin sagen: "Ich will rote Mückenlarven", oder braucht die gute Dame dann noch genauere Infos? 
Hab ich noch nie mit gefischt, daher die etwas doofe Frage.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Zu DDR Zeiten gab es die hier massig.

Gebissen haben sie auf alles aber am besten waren Mistwurmstücke und überhaupt Wurmstücke.

Allerdings traten sie hier an kiesigen Stellen vermehrt auf.:m


----------



## Katteker (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Damals, in der guten alten Zeit, war der Gründling mein allerliebster lebender Hechtköder.
> 
> Mehr oder weniger gezielt gefangen hab ich die mit kleinen Mistwürmern im nahen Flüsschen, meist in der Mitte kleiner Gumpen. Also dort, wo es leicht schlammig ist. Und natürlich grundnah.



Ok, Danke. Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke trifft die Beschreibung grob auf meine bisherigen Fangorte zu.




Gerne weitere Tipps|wavey:


----------



## Katteker (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Sonst keiner Erfahrung mit Gründlingen?


----------



## Wikinger1982 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

also wenn ich mal welche habe, was sehr selten ist, dann nur auf der senke. geangelt habe ich noch keinei


----------



## volkerm (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Moin,

Regenwürmer, klein, kiesige, überströmte Flächen.
Und ich hatte immer das Gefühl, daß der Erfolg bei den Jungs weit mehr von der Stelle als vom Füttern abhängig war.
Hat man sie gefunden, fängt man.
Füttert man, werden sie von den Weissfischen verdrängt.
Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## lsski (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Hallo |wavey:
Bei uns am Rhein beissen sie auf dem Kiesigemstück hinter der letzten Buhne nur seit es die Grundel gibt ist der Gründling zur Strömungskante ausgewichen.
Sie beissen gerne auf drei Maden am 16 Haken.
Vorsicht ist geboten weil dort auch die Barben beissen.

LG Jeff


----------



## Case (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Regenwürmer, klein, kiesige, überströmte Flächen.
> Und ich hatte immer das Gefühl, daß der Erfolg bei den Jungs weit mehr von der Stelle als vom Füttern abhängig war.
> ...



Seh ich ganau so.
Bei Ködern sind sie wählerisch. Man sollte immer Maden und Würmer dabei haben. 

Wie Volkerma sagt... suchen, nicht anfüttern.

Case


----------



## Katteker (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Alles klar. Dann will ich mein Glück die Tage mal versuchen. 

Danke für die Tipps an Alle.

Gruß


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Als es bei uns noch Gründlinge gab, war der Fang schon fast langweilig: X-beliebige Sandbank, Posenrute,16er Haken, eine Made und schön langtreiben lassen . 
Jetzt wo es kaum noch welche gibt, ist der Fang eher Glückssache eine gezielte Methode gibt es nicht .


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Als es bei uns noch Gründlinge gab, war der Fang schon fast langweilig: *X-beliebige Sandbank, *Posenrute,16er Haken, eine Made und schön langtreiben lassen .
> Jetzt wo es kaum noch welche gibt, ist der Fang eher Glückssache eine gezielte Methode gibt es nicht .



Wie bei mir.
Früher gab es die massenhaft und die kiesigen Sanbänke waren die besten Stellen.:m


----------



## Hechtpaule (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Gründlinge gab's früher zu Hauf - jetzt sind sie selten und bei uns auch ganzjährig geschützt - also nix mit fangen #d - Fangmethoden habe meine Vorschreiber ja schon einige aufgezählt.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Katteker (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*



Hechtpaule schrieb:


> und bei uns auch ganzjährig geschützt -



Moin.

Wo ist: "bei uns"?

Gruß


----------



## Fanny (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Ich denke "bei uns" heißt in Deutschland, wobei dies natürlich von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich ist.Warum willst du diese kleinen Fischchen uberhaupt fangen ? Etwa für dein Hobbyaquaruim ?


----------



## Raubfischzahn (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Als Kinder haben wir damals Gründlinge zu haufen bei uns an der Saale gefangen. Wir haben immer hinter Wehren und dort in Strömungsberuhgten Bereichen geangelt.Der Grund war dort meistens sandig bis steinig. Köder war Wurm oder Made und diese haben wir auf Grund angeboten.


----------



## wobbler68 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Hallo
Bei uns in der Weser gehen Gründlinge am Tag auf Wurm und Made.

Auf Grundmontage,die eigendlich für Aal gedacht ist.Selbst auf 1-2 er Haken mit Tauwurm.Andauernd Bisse die man mit Aalgerät kaum bekommt.
Da sind sie oft eine richtige Plage,meist um 10cm .Größere ab 15cm sind gebraten sehr lecker.

Mfg


Alex


----------



## Katteker (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*



Fänny schrieb:


> Ich denke "bei uns" heißt in Deutschland, wobei dies natürlich von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich ist.



Grade weil die Regelungen extrem unterschiedlich sein können möchte ich wissen wo denn bei ihm "bei uns" ist...|wavey:
Für NDS ist mir bisher keine Regelung bekannt, welche ein Schonmaß, Schonzeit bzw. kompletten Schutz für Gründlinge vorsieht.



Fänny schrieb:


> Warum willst du diese kleinen Fischchen uberhaupt fangen ? Etwa für dein Hobbyaquaruim ?



Als Köfi auf Zander.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

@ katteker

kann man die kleinen fische den essen?oder warum willst du gezielt auf gründlinge angeln?ich hatte vor ein paar wochen zwei gründlinge in einen kleinen bach der sehr schlammig und verkrautet ist gesenkt.
Gründlinge sollen doch einer der besten aalköder sein,oder nicht?


----------



## Katteker (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> @ katteker
> 
> kann man die kleinen fische den essen?oder warum willst du gezielt auf gründlinge angeln?ich hatte vor ein paar wochen zwei gründlinge in einen kleinen bach der sehr schlammig und verkrautet ist gesenkt.
> Gründlinge sollen doch einer der besten aalköder sein,oder nicht?



Wie bereits gesagt möchte sie als Köfi auf Zander einsetzen.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*



Katteker schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt möchte sie als Köfi auf Zander einsetzen.


 
ja sry,ich habs zu spät gesehen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> Gründlinge sollen doch einer der besten aalköder sein,oder nicht?




Das waren die besten Köfis überhaupt.#6

Barsche, Hechte, Aale, Zander und Döbel. Alles leckte sich die Mäuler nach den den kleinen Häppchen.:k

Und schön zählebig waren die. Da hielten nur Karauschen länger durch.|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Katteker (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> ja sry,ich habs zu spät gesehen....



Passt schon. Davon abgesehen reizt es mich "neue" Arten gezielt zu befischen. Egal wie klein und putzig :m


----------



## Katteker (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das waren die besten Köfis überhaupt.#6
> 
> Barsche, Hechte, Aale, Zander und Döbel. Alles leckte sich die Mäuler nach den den kleinen Häppchen.:k



Deswegen will ich sie haben. 


Da sie zumindest hier in der Gegen auf jeden Fall noch vorkommen müssten die auch gut gehen, denke ich.


----------



## Pernod (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*



Katteker schrieb:


> Grade weil die Regelungen extrem unterschiedlich sein können möchte ich wissen wo denn bei ihm "bei uns" ist...|wavey:


 

"Bei uns" ist z.B. Brandenburg.


----------



## Hechtpaule (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Hi,

sorry, das ich erst jetzt antworte - aber wie Pernod schon schreibt - "bei uns" ist in der Tat Brandenburg. In Berlin gilt das Gleiche - da sind die kleinen Kerlchen auch ganzjährig geschützt.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## AEROX-TUNER (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

hallo,

ich fische oefters auf guendling weil sie meiner meinung nach die schoensten fische in unserem gewaesser sind.ausserdem ist es immer eine herausforderung sie zu fangen.
ich fische auf gruendling mit einer 1-2 gramm pose.dann ganz normal ein moeglichst kleiner wirbel.dann kommt ein duennes vorfach mit 16-20er haken.als koeder nehme ich 2-3 maden.anfuettern tuhe ich nicht da dann sofort die rotaugen kommen.
kurz vor ende des hakens(circa 10 cm) klemme ich ein bleischrot das dann auf grund liegt.
es muss so schwer sein dass die pose unter geht wenn es nicht auf grund liegt.sonst traegt die pose das blei ja immer wieder weg.
die montage ist allerdings nicht so wichtig.
viel wichtiger ist die stelle.bei uns beissen sie immer direkt neben stark stroemenden stellen im fluss.
sie bevorzugen kiesegen oder steinigen grund.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

mfg christian


----------



## Katteker (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Gründling*

Moin.



Hechtpaule schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry, das ich erst jetzt antworte - aber wie Pernod schon schreibt - "bei uns" ist in der Tat Brandenburg. In Berlin gilt das Gleiche - da sind die kleinen Kerlchen auch ganzjährig geschützt.
> 
> ...



Hatte deine Antwort erst jetzt gesehen. Von Brandenburg bin ich aber zum Glück weit genug weg. Hier gibts wie gesagt keine Einschränkungen. 








AEROX-TUNER schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.
> 
> mfg christian



Konntest du, danke. Das deckt sich dann ja auch mit den Erfahrungen der anderen. Hatte leider noch nicht die Gelegenheit eure Tipps zu testen. Wird aber die Tage auch jeden Fall noch nachgeholt.

Gruß


----------

